# Pics of tote wagons



## nwflyj (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm gonna build a tote wagon for the bridge and was wanting to get some ideas from your pics, Thanks


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%"><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_trRow2><TD id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell3 class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell4 class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i build them to your needs 850-603-0003 

75 and up 







































<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>Wishin' I was Fishin' (peir rat) 










560 Slammer 9' Ugly Stick 65# Power Pro 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Fishhound (Oct 3, 2007)

> *drifterfisher (11/12/2009)*<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i build them to your needs 850-603-0003
> 
> 75 and up
> 
> ...


Got anything with a motor/power drive - like a power wheelchair uses? And maybe connected with a remote control?


----------

